# Request for Graduate Student Forum...



## sky035 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello, 
I am a grad student currently enrolled in a doctoral program and would love to chat with other women going through the same process to discuss the writing of the dissertation, collecting data, research, finding an academic position etc. Not sure if there are other women here who might find this useful. I would be happy to help out in any way that I can. I am between my 2nd & 3rd year. Wondering if LHCF would consider this....thanks in advance.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Dec 9, 2009)

I would love if we had a Graduate Student forum, too.  I'm in a Master's program and it would be great to exchange with other young women regarding topics related to this pursuit!


----------



## SiobhanM (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi ladies! 
Well I'm not a graduate student yet but I have hopes of applying in about 1.5 more years.
However, I decided to reply just to congratulate you lovely ladies
I dont know you but I feel so proud of your decisions to pursue masters and doctorals. The world needs more women like you and for your pursuit to achieve higher academic achievements, I comment you. It would be great if we had a forum of such!
Good luck in your academic journey and once again ,


----------



## tailormade84 (Dec 9, 2009)

yeaaaahhhhhhh!!! i'd like a grad school forum!


----------



## India*32 (Dec 9, 2009)

This would be a great forum.  I'm taking a short break viewing LHCF before I finish my Literature Review.   Can't wait until I'm done.  

India

Oh yeah, I'm in a MPA at Troy University


----------



## Harina (Dec 9, 2009)

I''m not a grad school student. Undergrad. But I think we need an education forum in general. There's the career/finance forum, but I really don't think it's the same. It's like the hair and children's hair forum. Similar but it's nice that there's a separate one for each.


----------



## Heavenly (Dec 9, 2009)

An education forum would be great. I am an undergrad right now, but it would be great to have a resource to turn to once the time gets close....


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Dec 9, 2009)

I would definitely suggest making two separate forums:  graduate and undergraduate.  

The needs and topics of exchange will be very different, depending on which point in their studies the users are at:  e.g. undergraduate as opposed to graduate.  

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## Abibi (Dec 9, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## Keen (Dec 9, 2009)

There's already an education/career/financial forum. I would think you can have discussions on there.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Dec 9, 2009)

Keen said:


> There's already an education/career/financial forum. I would think you can have discussions on there.



There is a career/financial forum.  However, I don't see one that is an "education forum".  Also, as the OP mentioned, we'd like two:  one devoted to our specific needs/topics of concern according to our level of study/education (e.g. graduate/undergraduate)

Having one that is just all-inclusive will lead to confusion and will be counterproductive since as an undergraduate, my concerns and tasks were very different from those of a graduate level student.  And vice versa.


----------



## GoingNatural (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree. I'm getting a Master's right now and would love a forum that would support discussion, encouragement and fellowship around education as a whole or graduate/doctoral studies


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 9, 2009)

I doubt they will make two forums..grad and undergrad. Forums need a lot of traffic for them to really have merit. There are one or two that I could see getting deleted soon.

There should be a education forum in general. Undergrad and grad would both benefit


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 9, 2009)

*I think OFF TOPIC has enough room for these discussions. Make your headliner intriguing enough for your targeted group. Members have so many interests so it is really not possible to have a niche group for every interest! I think Bev is doing a great job maintaining what is already here...so please, use your imagination to find the area which suits you.*


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 9, 2009)

I am back in school studying for my MBA and I'm also interested


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 10, 2009)

I would love to see a grad school forum!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 10, 2009)

Me too!.............


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd love this too!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 10, 2009)

Finally start my M.A. in Career & Tech. Edu. 1/2010- yes, this would be nice. Esp. for grad.school.


----------



## lilikoi (Dec 10, 2009)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Hello,
> I am a grad student currently enrolled in a doctoral program and would love to chat with other women going through the same process to discuss the writing of the dissertation, collecting data, research, finding an academic position etc. Not sure if there are other women here who might find this useful. I would be happy to help out in any way that I can. I am between my 2nd & 3rd year. Wondering if LHCF would consider this....thanks in advance.



Please check out *Ph*inishe*D* (www.phinished.com). It's a very helpful, very supportive community for grad students. I found them when I got stuck (for a couple of years...) trying to write my dissertation. I wouldn't have completed my PhD without them!

Good luck with your studies!



P.S. I have a couple of books on how to make the most of your grad school experience, and also thesis writing advice. They're free to anyone who's willing to pay shipping (PM me if interested).


----------



## africanviolet92 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wish I knew about that *PhD* forum when I was completing my doctorate a few years ago. Either way, OP, if you need support from sisters who've been through the process before, go ahead and send PMs or post a thread. I'm sure there are a few of us that have been in your shoes. I'll help in any way I can. BTW, my doctorate is in clinical psych.


----------



## shunemite (Dec 10, 2009)

Great idea. I'm a medical student. I do have a medical forum I subscribe to, but it would be great to have a grad forum for us


----------



## phynestone (Dec 10, 2009)

I completely support an education forum.


----------



## BK Bombshell (Dec 10, 2009)

I would LOVE to have an education forum.  I think it would be really helpful for so many of us with questions about what you need to do to get into grad school be successful once you get in.  I'll be starting grad school in Fall 2010.


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 10, 2009)

I think a graduate student forum would be great.  It would be so nice to have an area here to go to for support and information.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for responding!  Wow, I am pleased to know that I am not alone. AfricanViolet, thanks for the offer. I do agree with everyone who has mentioned the need for an education forum in general. I would be pleased with that also. However, I can also understand if there can only be so many individualized forums.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 10, 2009)

lilikoi said:


> Please check out *Ph*inishe*D* (www.phinished.com). It's a very helpful, very supportive community for grad students. I found them when I got stuck (for a couple of years...) trying to write my dissertation. I wouldn't have completed my PhD without them!
> 
> Good luck with your studies!
> 
> ...


 


I agree that this is a great resource that helped me out quite a bit this past summer. Thanks also for your o  ffer on your books .


----------



## tallnomad (Dec 11, 2009)

I think this is a great idea!  I'm sure it would have been extremely helpful when I was first thinking about going for my Masters.  I'm almost done now and I find I still need support and a "listening ear" as I contemplate getting my PhD.


----------



## naptrl (Dec 11, 2009)

I am completing my dissertation and am a candidate for the degree of Doctor of Public Health in Community Health Behavior and Education....I would use the forum!!


----------



## neenee280 (Dec 11, 2009)

I think this would be awesome as well and most needed...


----------



## Lenee925 (Dec 11, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I think OFF TOPIC has enough room for these discussions. Make your headliner intriguing enough for your targeted group. Members have so many interests so it is really not possible to have a niche group for every interest! I think Bev is doing a great job maintaining what is already here...so please, use your imagination to find the area which suits you.*


 

Just my 0.02$ but I'm not sure that the tone of the OT forum would be appropriate for a purely academic forum. It gets pretty random over there.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for your comments everyone. If for whatever reason an education forum cannot be created, I am willing to start a Small Group for Education in the Community section, I believe. Not sure if this area gets as much traffic as the main area as I only discovered it myself yesterday. If you have any other suggestions (excluding adding Education to an unrelated thread) please weigh in.


----------



## Theo (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree that there should be an education forum. 

Yes, some of these issues are addressed in OT, but it is easy to get lost in the midst of all the randomness. I'm always surprised to see how many women are pursuing graduate degrees here, and I'm sure there's a lot of knowledge and wisdom to be shared.


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 16, 2009)

I too agree that a graduate student forum would be great, especially for those of us who are still in thesis hell....


----------



## Solitude (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm all for an education forum. I'm a law student and I've noticed that there are a lot of us working on or have completed a higher level degree.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Freelove, DarlingDiva & Solitude...thanks for your comments...DarlingDiva, thesis &^%& is no joke...this grad school thing has me feeling like my head is going to explode on some days. I for one am looking forward to chatting in a positive space where we can offer support for each other .


----------



## TKD Vixen (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, both an Undergradute and a Graduate forum! I was just about to start a thread requesting the former.


----------

